# Test Kits - What are you using?



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,

I've been using a Sybon refractormeter for 6 years and have had no complaints. Since I wanted a second tester, I picked up a Hanna salinity tester (pen style) this weekend. I'm hoping it works just as great or better. I haven't had a chance to use it yet. 

I currently have a Hanna Alkalinity checker and a Phosphorus Ultra Low Range checker. Both need replacement reagent as the ones I have now have expired.

My Salifert Calcium and Magnesium testers have expired so I need to replace them. Any recommendation on products out there worth trying? Or is Salifert still the easiest testers to use? 

Anyone using the Red Sea or Aquaforest ones? 

Love to get your opinions on testers. Thanks.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Test kits*

I don,t test much but when i do, i test for Nitrate, Phosphate, Kh, PH and Calcium, only one Hanna Checkers for Phosphate.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not keep SPS, so not much of testing other then often for nitrate. The rest I do once a while. My dosing is routine, so do not expect changes.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

The pen style salinity tester are much easier to use. Make sure its calibrated correctly - I have a icecap one and it was WAY off initially. I use it when i mix new water.

I have the checkers for Alk (Hanna) and PO4 (Milwaukee). Both are great.

For calcium and Mag i use salifert. I also have a red sea calcium kit to double check numbers. No much difference between the red sea and salifert.

To be honest I check my parameters like once a month now - the system i have is pretty stable. I check PO4 weekly. I don't even bother with nitrates.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been concerned about the miss match in instrument measurements the last few days. Did lots of reading, calibrations, even sampled several different tank water.

Refractometer (accuracy ±1ppt) measured 1.026 SG while the Hanna measured (accuracy ±0.001 S.G.) 1.022 SG.

For those who have a Hanna HI98319 salinity checker and concerned with the miss match in reading between their instruments, here is a technical explanation from Canada Hanna Instruments.

*What is Better for Salinity Measurements...Conductivity or Refractometry?*

When comparing conductivity to refractometery to measure salinity, the consensus among the scientific community favors conductivity. This is because there is non-conductive material in your sample which can impact the refractive index of seawater but not the actual salt concentration. For example, if we add sugar to artificial seawater, we will see that our salinity value will increase but we have not changed the concentration of salt in the water. If we measured the salinity of that sample with our HI98319 conductivity meter you'll notice the value is largely unchanged. It is common to have inflated values with a refractometer due to the large number of materials which will affect the density of that water outside of the dissolved salt values. For example, anti-caking agent in salt mixes, organic waste, sugars, potential non-ionic contaminants or uneaten fish food can increase the values produced on a refractometer but this would be less likely to occur on a conductivity meter like the HI98319. Added bonuses of using conductivity to measure salinity are that you no longer have a light interference, and the temperature compensation is of your direct sample and not as influenced by ambient atmosphere near the surface of a prism.


----------

